# Other Pets > Dogs >  My magical menagerie

## Potatoren

Dede,  my mini pinscher.  Shes 8 years old, and more of a model now than anything. 

Gunner, our burnese mountain cross rescue.  Hes also 8 years old, I rescued him when he was two.  

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-15-2019),_dakski_ (06-15-2019),_Danger noodles_ (06-15-2019),dr del (06-21-2019),_Reinz_ (06-16-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Love the pics.  Thanks for sharing

----------


## Reinz

I love that pic #4 of Dede covering up.  :Smile:

----------


## Potatoren

More pics from around the house (pixie, gunner, and dede, taffy )

And some from the little zoo in town (almost forgot to mention that)
 Fun fact: monkeys scare the crap out of me. I like lemurs though. Well okay, it's mostly BIG monkeys and apes that scare me, little ones are sorta... okay. On the other side of a fence. Or on TV. 


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-29-2019)

----------

